# Amazon local deal: Free $3 voucher towards movie rental



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't know if anyone here subscribes to Amazon local deals, but I got this offer yesterday for a free voucher good for $3 towards any Amazon instant video rental or video purchase. I believe this link is for my local area, but Amazon is pretty good about offering these deals to everyone.

https://local.amazon.com/national


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I just came to see if anyone had posted this yet!   I snagged mine as well.  Note that the voucher expires next Sunday; i.e., you have to rent or purchase by August 12.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Got mine also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I said I got it, and it won't let me get it again, but no $3 to my video...    sadness....

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sold out

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I said I got it, and it won't let me get it again, but no $3 to my video...  sadness....
> 
> Betsy


It won't be added to your video balance automatically, you have to look in your Amazon Local vouchers to get the code to add to your balance manually. Try this link to get to your vouchers, not sure if it will work:

https://local.amazon.com/purchases


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a little irritated by Amazon with this one.  I pressed the button to "purchase" the voucher and I got a screen confirmation that it went through.  However, I never received an email about it like I usually do and when I go into the vouchers section of Amazon local it doesn't show up.  I didn't notice this until after they had sold out everywhere so I can't try again.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, now that you mention it....it's not showing in my Vouchers, either. I was looking at a different one by mistake when I posted above.  The screen says it's showing 1-6 of 6, but it really only shows 5.  And I didn't get an email either.  But that's where it *should* be (and not automatically added to the video balance).

So I'm not sure if I got one or not, regardless of the confirmation screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> It won't be added to your video balance automatically, you have to look in your Amazon Local vouchers to get the code to add to your balance manually. Try this link to get to your vouchers, not sure if it will work:
> 
> https://local.amazon.com/purchases


Yeah, I should have mentioned that I got the voucher briefly in my Amazon Local. But then it disappeared. I've sent a customer service question in to Amazon. Next time I'll take a screen shot when I get the confirmation.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got it this morning.  And got the email confirming the voucher.  Was pretty early. . . .like before 8. .. .. .


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Got the voucher and the email and it's showing up on AmazonLocal. I also picked up mine this morning. I'm glad you mentioned to add the code manually because I thought a couple of mine (MP3 vouchers) had been deducted automatically when I purchased. I need to pay more attention to where they show show up.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, drats, I haven't received my voucher either. I'll keep checking in case it shows up.

Spoke too soon, I just got it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the email last night at 11:29 PM, which was well after I had sent a query to AmazonLocal CS, so I don't know if it would have come anyway. I would suggest that if anyone didn't get theirs, they query AmazonLocal (separate from Amazon.com CS.

Here's a link to the help page for Amazon Local:
https://local.amazon.com/help

And a reminder to *use the credit by August 12.*

Edit to add: I decided to see what was available for $3, 4 stars and above. Lots of Pixar shorts if you're into animation, and this one:


The original film that _An Affair to Remember_ with Kerr/Grant was a remake of. I picked it up.

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought you had to buy or rent something with a value of at least $3.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...I didn't actually check that the credit was applied.  Off to check.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right, Patricia!

Note to self:  read entire offer...including title  

Off to shop some more; I had looked at some $5 movies, but was trying to be frugal.  Good thing I had a gift card balance!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, now I'm between these three movies, all favorites:
 $4.99. And it's got a chase scene with a Mini!

 $4.99 "There's no crying in baseball!"

 Two words: Robert Redford. Bonus: Glen Close. $5.99

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Two words: Robert Redford. Bonus: Glen Close. $5.99
> 
> Betsy


I like the first two, but The Natural is one of my all-time favorites. And I cry every time I watch it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I like the first two, but The Natural is one of my all-time favorites. And I cry every time I watch it.


Me, too. The only reason I'm on the fence at all is that it's a $1 more and I'm cheap. 

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheap is good too.   I got my email as well late last night.  Very unusal for there to be such a delay, but all's well that ends well. 

I have Bourne Identity and A League of Their Own on my Tivo, along with about 100 other movies that I like to re-watch, either as background to partially watch while I'm on the computer or reading, or to actually pay attention to. Dunno what I'll spend my voucher on yet....


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I wish Hunger Games was coming out _this_ week.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My local deal is a tattoo removal session. I imagine the roads into Atlanta will be jammed today with takers for that.


----------

